# 10 Highest Paid Athletes



## fmdog44 (May 12, 2021)

I would have never guessed Conor McGregor would be tops but most of these monies are from endorsements

Here's a rundown of the top 10 athletes and their calculated earnings.

Conor McGregor – MMA-  $180 million
Lionel Messi – socccer – $130 million
Cristiano Ronaldo – socccer – $120 million
Dak Prescott – NFL – $107.5 million
LeBron James – NBA – $96.5 million
Neymar – socccer – $95 million
Roger Federer – tennis – $90 million
Lewis Hamilton – Formula 1 – $82 million
Tom Brady – NFL – $76 million
Kevin Durant – NBA – $75 million


----------



## Murrmurr (May 12, 2021)

So it's no wonder that whenever a sports franchise needs a new stadium they go to the city and try to get the public to pay for it. This is why I lost interest in pro sports years ago. That and the fact that so many athletes these days seem to have a personality disorder.


----------



## AnnieA (May 13, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I would have never guessed Conor McGregor would be tops but most of these monies are from endorsements
> 
> Here's a rundown of the top 10 athletes and their calculated earnings.
> 
> ...



Love Dak!  Hope he gets a Super Bowl ring soon to go with that paycheck!


----------

